

Ask HN: Recommendation on Demo Video for Startups - greenxc

Hello!<p>I am a co-founder of a startup and we are getting ready to raise our first round. We would like to include in the pitch a brief intro video (around 1 minute long) and already have a script created of what we want said. We want to have an animation video to go along with our script. I found companies that specialize in demo videos but they are all very expensive (cheapest I found was $1,000 per finished minute) and I was wondering if any startupers our there know of anyone that can create awesome videos on a boot-strap startup budget? Students that are looking to make some extra money and get experience that have done it before would be great. If anyone could recommend someone it would be very helpful!
======
israelyc
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2646753>

~~~
greenxc
awesome thank you!!!

